# So I tried on some Size 12 Stiff Boots



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

How to properly find a boot (how many of us do it, or at least how i do it).

The perfect boot is one that is most comfortable. 

The perfect boot is not going to fit perfect when you buy it. Some boots are true to size but almost all pack out pretty bad. To get that perfect fit i would recommend get a boot were your toes are pretty snug, slightly uncomfortably close to the tip. When they pack out they will be a dream come true. 

I just recently bought new boots (actually today) and dont skimp out on the price, i think boots are one of the most important things you can buy when it comes to snowboarding gear and performance. And the first two weeks are going to suck breaking them in.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i have malamutes in 12.5
so there are half sizes, and they fit tip top...


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> How to properly find a boot (how many of us do it, or at least how i do it).
> 
> The perfect boot is one that is most comfortable.
> 
> The perfect boot is not going to fit perfect when you buy it. Some boots are true to size but almost all pack out pretty bad. To get that perfect fit i would recommend get a boot were your toes are pretty snug, slightly uncomfortably close to the tip. When they pack out they will be a dream come true.


This is exactly how my toes fit in my new Malamutes. When I mentioned "perfect length" above, I was taking into account some packing out (they do not fit perfectly now).

I went with the 'Mutes over the Pledge because even though the Pledge was like 5% more comfortable, the Mute's had 10% more heel hold. Heel hold is the #1 reason I wanted new boots.

To garavac:
Its funny how the brand that I don't need a half size in is one that makes half sizes. The Rome Folsom also comes in half sizes, but there wasn't one to try on.


----------

